# How to return cashed stimulus check



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning. Spanish lady, 75, NRA married to a U.S.citizen 88. He files separately, she doesn,t file. She has a not valid for employment SS nbr, gets spousal benefits $4500 a year on Form 1042S. Doesn,t look like she is eligible for stimulus checks, but she, so far received 2, 1200$ and 600$. The 1200$ one she cashed last summer. The 600$ one arrived yesterday. She,s getting nervous and is thinking to return the 1800$. I would appreciate it if you,d give your opinion on the following
1- Is there any chance that she might be eligible, even though it doesn,t look like it?
2- Cash the second check, and if requested, be willing and ready to return the $1800.
3- Return the 600$ check voided would be easy by mail. The 1200$ cashed last summer wouldn,t be so easy. Is there any way to transfer from her bank account the 1200$ to the irs, like one does when filing one,s tax return with a payment due. Thanks so much for any comment


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just cash it (or more technically correct, submit it for deposit - the bank will take a rather large fee, but net net it's still a win). Apparently they paid out the relief amounts to everyone on US Social Security with a social security number, whether or not they were "US taxpayers." It remains to be seen what happens with the upcoming payment currently under discussion in Congress.

Enjoy it in good health. 

And no, the money can only be direct deposited into or transfered out of a US bank account already authorized to accept "refunds" based on your US tax filing. But she is FAR from the only social security benefits recipient to have received the money. It's going to wind up being far more hassle (and more expensive for the IRS in the long run) to try to return or void out the check.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you so much


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

There was a very funny story this summer about some elderly Austrians receiving stimulus cheques. One in particular had worked for two years in the US as a waiter back in the 1970s. He was collecting a small amount of Social Security and one day, out of the blue, two $1200 cheques arrived in the mailbox, one for him and one for his wife. He was cagey during the interview but you could tell from the twinkle in his eye that they had every intention of spending that money.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks..will let this lady know...


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If I recall correctly the EIP FAQ on the IRS website used to include a question and answer about what to do if you received a payment and were not eligible.
It seems to have been removed from the FAQ, which seems to suggest that they have come to the conclusion that the horse has bolted.

Could be that I have missed it, but still the EIP FAQ is probably a good place to start - if there is a method to return, it will be documented there.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Best advice is to frame the signed letter from one Donald J. Trump, but spend the money.


----------

